# I can make simple Signatures :]



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm very limited, but I can do ALL kinds of cool fonts and colors. If you have any pictures that are needing a color boost, or need to be cleaned up I can do that. I've got clip art, effects, etc. I'm not nearly as good as MA01 (and a few others), but I like to do stuff for people  It dosen't neccesarilly have to be a siggy, it can be just a cool picture of your horse, you, etc. All I need are the photos :]

Here are some stuff I've done:


























































More on link in my siggy.

So if need something simple, just holler. I like to do fancy work with names. Like with cool font and stuff.
Like this:
Sunny on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Phoenix on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## BerkleysTops (Feb 13, 2009)

So if need something simple, just holler. I like to do fancy work with names. Like with cool font and stuff.

If you could do something with this, I would be very grateful! 

Thanks!


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

I'll see what I can do


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Is his name Berkley?


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Anything in particular? This is just a doodle..


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

I know leaves and SSHs have nothing in common, but the colors went :/


----------



## anna13 (Jul 29, 2009)

I wish I had a picture you could make awesome... but I don't.


----------



## BerkleysTops (Feb 13, 2009)

Yes, his name is Berkley and I love both pics!! Thank you so much! I never would have been able to do what you did and I so appreciate it!!
Thanks again!


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Glad you like them


----------



## TroubledTB (Jun 26, 2009)

Wow I really like the first one of Berkley! Thats way cool!


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Anyone else? No rush


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey! Its brilliant what programme do you use?


----------



## AztecBaby (Mar 19, 2009)

Hey those are great! do you think you could do one with the the attached pic? With the words Mad about at the top and at the bottom Max? like the first one  I really like it. You can make the pic alot smaller if you like lol.


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

ChingazMyBoy said:


> Hey! Its brilliant what programme do you use?


The unupdated Picnik on Flickr


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Here are a few:


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Could you do a sig for me? Here is the pic. The big horse is Dozer and the little one is bart.


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Ok, here's a few:


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

I like the individual ones. is there any way you can combine them so they are one pic?


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Maybe, but Dozer will look a little. Smooshed XD


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Sorry, it will not allow me to do that :/


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Its ok! They look amazing! Thank you so much!


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Sorry about that


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Here's something different I did earlier:

Simon on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

hey sunny wat program do you use to do this??


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

The unupdated Picnik at Flickr


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

kk thanks might download it and see what i can do probs nothin like yours lol


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

To get all the 'good stuff' it's $25 a year. I didn't do it though..


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

aw rite lol yeah im on the website now and im like eh my mother wont pay that much for this lets go for the free stuff lol


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Yeah, I didn't want to give them my visa # in case they wanted to throw any 'extras' in unnoticed


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

yeah my mam said i can use her visa nd stuff for important stuff on the internet like buying something for phoebe lol but i dont think she would like me using it for that lol


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Phoebe?


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

my horsy lol


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Oh, cute name


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

thanks got her last year named her after our foal that had died!

i dont know if i attached it rite on this but if i did here is my first edit!!


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

It's good!


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

thanks urs are way better though  

ur horse sunny is lovely love the name!!


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Aw, thank you


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

ur welcome but just think how good both our pics could be if we decided to pay money lol


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Oh, yeah, WAY cooler. I really want it but I'm content with what I have.. *not*


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

well i have to try it out longer then a few minutes to see wat i think lol so were u from ne way sunny??


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Hhmmm?


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

thats a nice place to be from sunny never been there lol kk get it some people like privacy on the internet


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Sorry, still don't understand.. I'm slow!!


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

aw it dont matter lol you know the way under ur pic it says how many horses u have how do you do that lol im blonde too??? lol


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

You have to go to 'your barn' under the HORSE tab and make them profiles 

And just a wee favor? Could you use captialization and punctuation please? Thaaaaank you.


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

aw cool profiles for my horses they will get bigheaded now but they already were bigheaded after i put vids on utube lol


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Ha, they won't know anyways  What they don't know never hurt them!


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

yep indeed wel i have made their profiles now lol


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

And your horses show up as 2.


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

yep phoebe and patch


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Anybody else?


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

hey sunny i made another one for a skin on bebo but the skins not workin out but i like the pic ne way lol


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

It's good! The first 2 words are hard to read, thought I'd add. You can change those colors and leave the rest that color.


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

kk thanks sunny i think its cos i had to mess around wit the size a bit and shrink it for bebo and it didnt even work


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Take a look at my Flickr link in siggie. Made quite a few more recently


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm still open, guys!


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

... More? Pleasums? I'm in da mood.

Oops  For making siggies!


----------



## ogledrillrider02 (Jun 19, 2009)

Her name is Cinderella (or Cinder)
She is a Walker =]
Thank you =]


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Right on it!


----------



## ogledrillrider02 (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Okay here:


----------



## ogledrillrider02 (Jun 19, 2009)

I love it Thank you!


----------

